# Just pictures of my box turtle



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318688


Oh this is a picture of her yawning if u were wondering


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 19, 2021)

Great photos you can simply hit attach photos in one post for all those photos. I also keep ornata, they are easy keepers and great box turtles. Cute pictures too


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Great photos you can simply hit attach photos in one post for all those photos. I also keep ornata, they are easy keepers and great box turtles. Cute pictures too


Thanks


----------



## Jan A (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> Oh this is a picture of her yawning if u were wondering


Looks more like he/she is defying you or shouting at you! I never knew that torts or turtles yawned until I came here. Great photo!!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 19, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Looks more like he/she is defying you or shouting at you! I never knew that torts or turtles yawned until I came here. Great photo!!


I didn't know tortoises yawn either, until I had one myself!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318688


I am turtle

HEAR ME RAWRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I am turtle
> 
> HEAR ME RAWRRRRRRRRR!


Nice


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I didn't know tortoises yawn either, until I had one myself!


Yea Leo yawns a couple times a week after she wakes up


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> Yea Leo yawns a couple times a week after she wakes up


Harry does too. So cute?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't know about turtles, but tortoises also burp and fa.. Oh, I should say 'pass gas'. ?

They pretty much do what we do.


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know about turtles, but tortoises also burp and fa.. Oh, I should say 'pass gas'. ?
> 
> They pretty much do what we do.


I’ve never herd or smelled Leo’s “passed gas” ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 19, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> I’ve never herd or smelled Leo’s “passed gas” ?


Just wait...


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Just wait...


Ok I am


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 21, 2021)

If anyone else wants to post some pics of their box turtles feel free.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 21, 2021)

Grumpyface


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 21, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Grumpyface
> View attachment 318917


What species


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 21, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> What species


I found him in my sisters 3 toed pen. He wasn't old, maybe 24 hrs and we figure he's a 3 toed. He was 9 grams when I brought him back from California, he's 27 grams today
The paw belongs to my Maine Coon cat, biiiig feet


----------



## maureen allenza (Feb 21, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318688


How cute! She/he is saying "Hi Mom(or Daddy!)


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 21, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I found him in my sisters 3 toed pen. He wasn't old, maybe 24 hrs and we figure he's a 3 toed. He was 9 grams when I brought him back from California, he's 27 grams today
> The paw belongs to my Maine Coon cat, biiiig feet
> View attachment 318918


Cool I think that raising turtles from hatchlings is such a rewarding experience.


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 21, 2021)

maureen allenza said:


> How cute! She/he is saying "Hi Mom(or Daddy!)


Yes it looks like she’s yelling at me


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Feb 22, 2021)

Leo is king of the hill


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 22, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 319007
> 
> Leo is king of the hill


Another one of those unique faces...sweet


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Feb 23, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> Oh this is a picture of her yawning if u were wondering


Oh! I thought she was yelling


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Feb 23, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I found him in my sisters 3 toed pen. He wasn't old, maybe 24 hrs and we figure he's a 3 toed. He was 9 grams when I brought him back from California, he's 27 grams today
> The paw belongs to my Maine Coon cat, biiiig feet
> View attachment 318918


Look at those cute feet!


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 23, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 319007
> 
> Leo is king of the hill


Nice to see such a healthy ornata! I see so many that have unhealthy shells/beaks.


----------



## maureen allenza (Feb 24, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 319007
> 
> Leo is king of the hill


----------



## maureen allenza (Feb 24, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318688


How precious!! "'m here world!"


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Mar 9, 2021)

Leo chowing on a strawberry


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2021)

So darned cute!


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Mar 9, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> So darned cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Mar 9, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> Thank you!


Leo has a great personality.


----------



## Duckster RT (Mar 18, 2021)

Box Turtle Tuesday said:


> View attachment 318689


Too cute for words!


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Mar 22, 2021)




----------

